# yellow crusty scabs spreading up kids neck?



## B86 (Jul 6, 2017)

I need help figuring out what this yellow crust is. It started the size of a nickel. Now it's roughly five nickels in length. . It is like a scab but yellow puss all down her neck anyone know what this is????? This is my first goat and shes just off the bottle.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mites. I would scrub up the crusty stuff and put NuStock on it. How old is she?


----------



## B86 (Jul 6, 2017)

Born in March.any idea what kind of mites?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mites are mites lol


----------



## B86 (Jul 6, 2017)

Should she be quarantined from my pig dog and chickens?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

No, you should be fine.

If she is your only goat, I would strongly suggest you get a second. Goats are herd animals and don't do well alone.


----------



## B86 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes until we move to the country. We are looking at ten acres.but for now I have two city lots. With 6 chickens a rabbit and pig I don't think my neighbors will tolerate much more hobby farm animals . but I plan on having several soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she actually living with the pig, dog and chickens? That could be a recipe for disaster. Especially the dog.

You don't need to quarantine for the mites but she really needs a buddy of her own kind. She really shouldn't have living quarters with the other animals. I'd also suggest finding a vet and taking her in. She may need more treatment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------

